# genetics and biting style



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

lol I couldn't resist the thread title 

Just wanted to share as I find this super interesting. This is my boy Athos, he hasn't had much actual bite training so he hasn't had a chance to learn any sort of a pattern really. This is how he responds to things he wants to bite and after watching for a while I realized a pattern (he does this with other "chasable" objects as well until he's able to lock on and hold). 

I wonder if KNPV genetics have any thing to do with this. Charging in a straight line for a single bite. Hmmm... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHejtDawNz4


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

ha ha, maybe so.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

That was quite entertaining! I needed a good chuckle. Oh the sound of those jaws snapping together!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've had a couple of hose happy dogs. As a pretty active gardener it can be a pia. :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I've had a couple of hose happy dogs. As a pretty active gardener it can be a pia. :lol:


its worse when they grab the shovel..


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Like a laser pointer for dogs, fun!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> its worse when they grab the shovel..



That was another down side to gardening and having hunting terriers. A shovel to them was like a shot gun to a bird dog. If If I put in a new plant and they saw me then it would be dug up within the hour.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> That was another down side to gardening and having hunting terriers. A shovel to them was like a shot gun to a bird dog. If If I put in a new plant and they saw me then it would be dug up within the hour.


haha .... that IS funny


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Funny you mention that about hole digging. When my old DDB passed, I purchased a lilac bush which I planed at my cabin to remember her by. This is a very short clip of the younger dog who decided to help dig the hole. I didn't realize it at the time but what a good fit the song was for the occasion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTYBTfc6XN4


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Funny you mention that about hole digging. When my old DDB passed, I purchased a lilac bush which I planed at my cabin to remember her by. This is a very short clip of the younger dog who decided to help dig the hole. I didn't realize it at the time but what a good fit the song was for the occasion.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTYBTfc6XN4



Very cool!
I made the mistake when I lost one of my old Kerrys. I was burying him in the shade garden and my two Border terriers were lying on the deck with head on paws watching me. How sweet! I innocently said to myself. DUH!
NOT!! I got a call at work the next day from the wife. She was in a panic. "Rags and Polly are digging up Rocky"! "Rags and Polly are digging up Rocky". I had her cover the spot with a couple of flag stones from the path till I got home then told her to keep the dogs inside.
How stupid of me to think they were in mourning! They just saw me with the shovel.](*,):lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> How stupid of me to think they were in mourning!


Hard to say for sure Bob, but it sure looked to me like she did.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Its all fun and games until they bite the heads off your sprinklers and you come home to geysers in your front yard.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> Its all fun and games until they bite the heads off your sprinklers and you come home to geysers in your front yard.


or come after the nozzle in your hand..


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> or come after the nozzle in your hand..


 
Yeah, that one rocks too. I dont need my knuckles anyway


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

just don't take a pee in the yard!!!!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

had a running water obsessed gsd that i used a stream of water as a reinforcer with; but i'll try anything 

cute clip !


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Gerald Dunn said:


> just don't take a pee in the yard!!!!


Id have one less dog...

And I dont mean the 4 legged ones


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I got a call at work the next day from the wife. She was in a panic. "Rags and Polly are digging up Rocky"! "Rags and Polly are digging up Rocky". I had her cover the spot with a couple of flag stones from the path till I got home then told her to keep the dogs inside.
> How stupid of me to think they were in mourning! They just saw me with the shovel.](*,):lol:


LMAO!! that is hilarious!


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

lol Joby yeah he figured out pretty quickly after that vid that the nozzle is the source of fun. Now I have to watch where he is when ever I reach for the hose or he does one of his fly by snaps out of no where at the nozzle while I'm holding it. 

Rick 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVgbTmnphrY


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Mine does something similar. I have a long hose that I fill my horse tank from, which has a pinhole in it at one place. The dog will run the length of the hose (over 100 ft) and take a bite at the water coming from the hole, turn around doing it over and over and over.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> I wonder if KNPV genetics have any thing to do with this. Charging in a straight line for a single bite. Hmmm...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHejtDawNz4


 Euro Joe gave a ring seminar here and he was asked by some people what he thought of KNPV dogs. His reply was "They are stupid dogs that are only good at running as fast as they can and smashing into people". So the story goes.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Hard to say for sure Bob, but it sure looked to me like she did.




Are you sure she just isn't wore out from the digging? :wink:
I agree that they can mourn the loss of another dog or human. I've just never seen it in any of the working terriers I've had.
Evil little bassids! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Psh, mebe so but you don't know this dog - at all. Nevertheless... while I didn't say so earlier, I purchased two lilacs for Shaiden. This picture was taken on a different piece of property, separate from the one you saw Willow digging the hole at. 

At 6 miles this dog is just warming up. 12-15 miles of mountain work, now we're getting somewhere. None of this matters to most of the folks here on the WDF. But she's one of the most physically impressive dogs I've ever owned. I can't imagine not having a dog like her around. She's going to be 7 this year and time isn't on her side.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Another crazy water dog my pup at 5 months .. 

http://youtu.be/csileD387xE


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Psh, mebe so but you don't know this dog - at all. Nevertheless... while I didn't say so earlier, I purchased two lilacs for Shaiden. This picture was taken on a different piece of property, separate from the one you saw Willow digging the hole at.
> 
> At 6 miles this dog is just warming up. 12-15 miles of mountain work, now we're getting somewhere. None of this matters to most of the folks here on the WDF. But she's one of the most physically impressive dogs I've ever owned. I can't imagine not having a dog like her around. She's going to be 7 this year and time isn't on her side.


Great to hear a push faced breed that can do distance like that. To many have breathing problems.
Unfortunately 7 can be old for some of the big ones. Been there before! I've had a St. Bernard and a GSDxDane. Neither one made ten. :sad:


----------

